# metamorph, CM7, and theming...



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

im trying to use these icons to replace the ones on a theme i downloaded from the market and metamorph does not seem to work. are these only going to work for FROYO? if so what do i have to do to make them work on DX CM7. i don't have a w pc and im on vacation while using my sisters mac book (its been raining the past few days and im super bored







)

and since im already asking a question is there anyway to get a patch for the clear status bar for this theme. like i said before i don't have a pc and have no idea how to make a patch particularly for the droid x.

thank you!


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

Trying extracting the png's from the zips and use ninjamorph instead. Since CM7 is based on gingerbread all the status bar icons except the battery are in systemUI, not in framework-res so it may not work with metamorph, but would probably work with ninjamorph and you don't need a pc, just download it from the market. Good Luck and don't forget to back up before modding!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

